# WW2, Belgian trawler "La Jolie Mascotte"



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi All

Can anybody help please. I am trying unsucessfully to trace details of the above fishing vessel. 

The "La Jolie Mascotte" rescued 131 persons from the fatally damaged destroyer HMS Basilisk (H11) on the 1 June 1940.

Any information or pointers would be very helpful

Thanks in advance

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Nigel, 
Cant answer on the Trawler - but I have a fair bit on B class destroyers - will have a look through in the morning, Basilisk H11, was sunk off Dunkirk on the 01st. June 1940 during the BEF evacuation, she was sunk by Stuka dive bombers and is very close to the shore being in just 7 mtrs of water


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Nigel,
had a look through my libary, I have a book on the B class ships simply named 'destroyer' which is a collection of accounts and stories on the B class ships.
Basilisk was off the beaches off La Panne when she came under air attack at 0815 hrs on the 01st June 1940, nine JU87 Stuka dive bombers dropped approxiamtely 45 bombs on her, six were near misses and another hit her in the engine room, all the engineering and boiler-room staff were killed, severely damaged basilisk was now immobile, HMS Whitehall and the French fishing vessel La Jolie Mascotte tried to tow Basilisk clear of the area but the salvage attempt was unsucessful, at 0945 another attack by a further nine Ju87's was made but no further damage was caused. At noon a third attack by JU87's litterally smothered Basilisk under hits and near misses casing her abondonment and subsequent sinking at 1213 hrs. 123 men and eight officers from Basilisk were rescued by La Jolie Mascotte and HMS Whitehead, La Jolie Mascot had 71 men and six officers on board
Basilisk's reported position is 51'08.16N 002'35.06'E in six fathoms (36 feet) of water.

Steve


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Steve

I do have some info on the Basilisk and any more would be appreciated. 
However my prime line of inquiry is concerning the La Jolie Mascotte.

I am grateful for any info on either though.

NigelC


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Steve

Many thanks for the info, my last message seemed to cross in the ether. I note that according to your records she was a French fishing vessel, gets more complicated. I does sound however that she was being operated by Naval personnal going on the numbers on board.

Thanks again

NigelC


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

I think she had been requisitioned but can find nothing on her, whatever crew she had they were pretty dire moments, must have been terrifying


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes it must have been dire, Im glad I missed that bit of being at sea!

NigelC


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

The Jolie Mascotte was of Caen.
See
http://dkepaves.free.fr/html/basilisk.htm (in French)
All the best, Raymond


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Raymond

Thanks for the correction, the loss of "La" helps a lot.

Hope you are keeping well

Best wishes Nigel


----------

